# Coax selection for 200' cable run



## juka2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't know this is the right forum for this question, but here goes:

I need to make a 200 ft. cable run to get to my dish. I will use existing inground conduit. I plan to make 4 individual runs from the four LNBs to the switch in the house. (Is there a beter configuration?)

What considerations should I take into account when making such a long run? I assume I should look for a solid copper conductor and 60% braid and 100% shielding. Is there a better spec? Do I need in-line amplifiers or something else?

I can get some leftover RG11 cable from an installer. Looks like high-quality stuff but he is using it for an inside installation. Will this work as well as RG6? What's the difference between the two? Would you use the RG11?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If you can get enough to do the job go for the RG-11. There is less signal loss and less voltage drop with the RG-11.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

juka2 said:


> ... I can get some leftover RG11 cable from an installer. Looks like high-quality stuff but he is using it for an inside installation. Will this work as well as RG6? What's the difference between the two? Would you use the RG11? ...


Think of RG11 as *super* RG6. It should work just fine in your application.

I recommend you ask the installer for the necessary connectors, too. I understand they're expensive and can't be easily attached without a special tool.


----------



## juka2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input. With the 200 foot run do I need inline amplifiers? If I do FTA should I get a 30-36 inch dish for a stronger singal given the length of the run?


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

juka2 said:


> Thanks for the input. With the 200 foot run do I need inline amplifiers? If I do FTA should I get a 30-36 inch dish for a stronger singal given the length of the run?


Go with the 36" dish. It will give you about 45% more gain than the 30". Use a good low loss RG11 swept to 3 Ghz. Recommend a low signal loss and low DC loss RG11 such as Belden 7731A. Amplifiers are not needed and would only raise the noise floor. Generally Westlake Electronics (on-line) has the lowest prices for custom cut lengths. Once you get to the entrance to your residence, the coax should be routed into a ground block. You might want to think about using a high quality RG6 from the groundblock to your receiver on the inside of you residence - - particularly if you need to make bends less than a 4" radius. If you go with the RG6 inside, suggest using Belden 1694A or another low signal loss/low DC loss RG6.


----------

